# Reddest Cryptocoryne? Wendtii Red?



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I saw some very red crypts in a display tank today at a fish store, I asked about the dosing and species he said he doesn't dose any high iron just traces in Flourish. He was not sure on the species but was pretty sure it was the Wendtii 'red' they sold however it looked nothing like this. Do note if you look closely it is the undersides of the leaves we are mostly seeing fortunately, if you notice the top of the leaves are more golden brown. 

What do you think? Wendtii Red?


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Teebo said:


> What do you think? Wendtii Red?


They do have a nice red coloration, indeed! Maybe another C. wendtii variant: _Cryptocoryne wendtii _'Mi Oya'?

I acquired a single crypt from an aquarium society raffle many years ago that was labeled wendtii 'red'. That original plant went on to produce many-many plants for me. The colors would vary from green, to brown, to bronze, and sort of a red(ish) color. Most of them usually turned out to have a golden brown color on top of the leaf with a more pronounced red coloration on the underside of the leaf (when grown submerged with minimal ferts/ no CO2/ and lighting on the medium-low side) ~ photo below.


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Those are fab crypts! Wish my wenditii red looked that intense!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like it. Though _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ variants can vary in appearance and growth depending on the conditions they're grown in.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Most likely C. wendtii 'Mi Oya', though C. wendtii 'Tropica' is another candidate.


----------



## ScottieB (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like crypt wendtii red to me. Agree on the variations. I too bought a single wendtii red YEARS ago - it still grows and propagates like a champ, even after a couple years of neglect where almost everything else died off.

Even from this single plant, the different younger plants look different sometimes, some are green, some are more red. Also the leaves tend to get redder as they get older. The younger leaves tend to be green on mine, but even that varies! 

Either way those are nice, you should grab one. But be aware they might look very different in your tank.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I have grown Wendtii before and it does great in low light corners which is where this is going. Possibly where I want it I will not achieve this shade of red...so another option I have been pondering is a buceplant.


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Buce is awesome!

That stuff straight up sparkles, comes in so many colors, and it's pretty undemanding. Almost the perfect combo. Only downside is slow growth (which is only a downside if you want more of it fast).


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

MissCris said:


> Buce is awesome!
> 
> That stuff straight up sparkles, comes in so many colors, and it's pretty undemanding. Almost the perfect combo. Only downside is slow growth (which is only a downside if you want more of it fast).


They have 4 or 5 species of it at my LFS, will it be okay or accelerate with Excel use?


----------



## TacitBlues (Aug 4, 2016)

It's kinda like Anubias, just a pretty slow grower.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

TacitBlues said:


> It's kinda like Anubias, just a pretty slow grower.


Makes sense, dark green plants usually are low light slow growers.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Try out some walkerii








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

That red foliage was grown emerged though, not sure it will be the same submerged.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Depends on ferts and lighting but it's an uncommon red variety.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

If you have 4 or 5 buce locally available, you are lucky. I rarely see it on offer here, and then only 1 type at a time. Good light and some carbon/ferts will speed it up, but it won't be fast...just faster. I get probably 1 leaf new each week or 10 days on mine in a low-tech but hight-light and liquid dosed tank.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

MissCris said:


> If you have 4 or 5 buce locally available, you are lucky.


Yeah I have an amazing aquatic warehouse here in Tampa FL, this is the Buce available locally. Although it is nothing I can't just order online anyway.


----------

